# Whizzer model D Firestone Twinflex



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Recently got this one from a collector. Had the tank restored. Actually appeared in a whizzer brochure around 1939. Original paint Firestone Twin Flex bicycle .


----------



## Nashman (Nov 11, 2020)

auto1cycle2 said:


> Recently got this one from a collector. Had the tank restored. Actually appeared in a whizzer brochure around 1939. Original paint Firestone Twin Flex bicycle . View attachment 1299665
> View attachment 1299666
> 
> View attachment 1299667



*TOO WILD!!   Is that ever NICE!!*


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2020)

Being a TwinFlex, that looks like a wild ride indeed! Love the aluminum initial tray fenders! 

The bike in the ad doesn't look to be a TF or badged Firestone...Similar tho.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2020)

Congrats on an even nicer TF! Beautiful!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Great catch my friend. Love the silver and red together! Killer ride.... congrats to you!


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 12, 2020)

That's just as good as it gets. Congratulations. Tasty Whizzer Special in the back, too!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 12, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Fantastic!



Thank you


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Whizzerick said:


> That's just as good as it gets. Congratulations. Tasty Whizzer Special in the back, too!



Thank you


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 12, 2020)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Great catch my friend. Love the silver and red together! Killer ride.... congrats to you!



Thank you, fortunate to find it.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 12, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Being a TwinFlex, that looks like a wild ride indeed! Love the aluminum initial tray fenders!
> 
> The bike in the ad doesn't look to be a TF or badged Firestone...Similar tho.



Thank you


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 12, 2020)

catfish said:


> Beautiful



Thank you.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 12, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 12, 2020)

The only thing I have to say.!

Congrats!!! on your New.! & awesome.!
Bike. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!    &.

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## toyman (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi Mark I recently found an original Whizzer F model.Its on a correct prewar ccx Schwinn with a locking springer. Now I have all three of the early ones. D,E,and F models


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 30, 2020)

Sweet Baby Cheeses.....  that is gorgeous!


----------

